# Oh wie geil!



## Ansgar (31. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Nun hab ich mir mal wieder was gegoennt und nun ist sie da! 
Kann es garnicht erwarten das Teil mal auszuprobieren. Zusammen mit meiner 10,000er Stella sollte das Teil der Oberhammer fuer Kingies sein.

Okay, genug gelabert, hier ist Teil:

Daiko Tidemark Rocky Shore - in der haertesten Ausfuehrung in 10'6" foot...

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...cky-shore-tmrss-106-14-discount-shipping.html

Kann man in Deutschland oder an den meisten Stellen sonst wo absolut garnichts mit anfangen - aber fuer rockfishing fuer Kings ist es das Maximum! 

Hoffe, sie haelt was sie verspricht...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## zanderzone (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*

Ich freu mich wahsinnig für Dich!
Ist geil eigentlich Dein Lieblingswort?


----------



## FalkenFisch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*

O.K. . . . . 

. . . .jetzt ganz ruhig und gleichmäßig weiteratmen, Puls beobachten und den Patienten nicht unnötig aufregen. Augenreflex testen und bei ersten Anzeichen von Hyperventilation oder Kammerflimmern waagerecht lagern . . . 

Ansonsten: GEILES TEIL, VIEL SPAß DAMIT :vik:


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*

schnell, ich glaube wir brauchen nen doc 
wenn du dich schon darüber so freust, wie gehtst du denn dann erst ab, wenn du mal mit deinem mädel spielen darfst ? 
na ja, auf alle fälle viel spaß damit...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> O.K. . . . .
> 
> . . . .jetzt ganz ruhig und gleichmäßig weiteratmen, Puls beobachten und den Patienten nicht unnötig aufregen. Augenreflex testen und bei ersten Anzeichen von Hyperventilation oder Kammerflimmern waagerecht lagern . . .
> 
> Ansonsten: GEILES TEIL, VIEL SPAß DAMIT :vik:




Man, ich habe die Gefühle die er durchmacht immer mit meiner Freundin ......... Wusste gar nicht dass man die auch so haben kann. Obwohl Frauen haben auch immer diesen merkwürdigen Blick an der Kasse vom Schuh- oder Klamotten-Laden. 

Ich sage nur Zewa...#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*

Zwei D....- ein Gedanke! :m

Zewa unterlegen, bevors Glückströpfchen Flecken macht!!!


Aber schniekes Röllchen haste da#h


----------



## Jean (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*

 Hau rein mit dem neuen Stecken!!! Und lass uns weiterhin daran teilhaben... Sieht echt gut aus das Teil!


----------



## Ansgar (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> O.K. . . . .
> 
> . . . .jetzt ganz ruhig und gleichmäßig weiteratmen, Puls beobachten und den Patienten nicht unnötig aufregen. Augenreflex testen und bei ersten Anzeichen von Hyperventilation oder Kammerflimmern waagerecht lagern . . .
> 
> Ansonsten: GEILES TEIL, VIEL SPAß DAMIT :vik:



Hehehehe 

Ja, mein Kumpel der gestern vorbei kam um sich das Ding anzusehen lag auch fast auf dem Ruecken |bigeyes
 und wollte das Ding garnicht mehr loslassen, geschweige denn hergeben... |supergri|supergri
Definitiv ein schowstopper... Wenn Du hier mit dem Teil auf die Buhne kommst denn kommt jeder angelaufen um zu fragen was das ist... Gerade die ganzen Asiaten die hier fischen finden dass ziemlich krass, wenn hier einer mit so was rumlaeuft... :vik::vik:

@zanderzone: danke. Das mit den vielem "geil" liegt teilweise daran, dass mein Wortschatz im deutschen bisschen begrenzt ist mittlerweile... Und ist denke ich auch bisschen altmodisch mittlerweile - sagt man das in Dtland ueberhaupt noch oder ist das jetzt alles "krass" oder "crazy" oder was weiss ich? Muss mal wieder nach Dtland um Wortschatz aufzufrischen...

@Jean: Danke. Werde mal ein paar bessere Fotos von dem Teil hier hochladen - die von der Webseite geben das noch nicht so gut wieder. Paar action shots waeren mir natuerlich am liebsten...

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Glueckliche Menschen sind Menschen denen diese Welt gehoert...


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Oh wie geil!*

Moin Ansgar #h

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch :m




Ansgar schrieb:


> Paar action shots waeren mir natuerlich am liebsten...




Mir - ehrlich gesagt - auch    

Anstatt "krass" kannst Du ja auch norddeutsche Umschreibungen wie: " dat is kittig" ( mit "ch" am Ende) oder "dat mimt" verwenden


----------

